# had the Altums for a year, here's a video



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)




----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Very beautiful, healthy looking Altums you have there. Where'd you get them from originally?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Really nice, wow a year all ready huh time sure flies


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

thx, guys, they were from Oliver


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

great job Kevin. They are looking great. I'll be getting a few from Oliver soon as I set up my 55 gallon in the bedroom.. Your discus are doing great they are now the kings of the tank.. How is the breeding pair doing?


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

the breeding pair eat like crazy. laid eggs a few days ago, but ate them soon after. good to know the 3 are doing well. wilds are always stronger fish


----------



## bunnyrabbit (Jul 28, 2010)

*altums*

Nice Altums. Are they Ok with the rummy nose and cardinals. Mine would snack on them.


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

they are well fed. so far so good. emperor tetras are better for sure


----------

